# NO MORE auto clicker and BLOCK grabbing software allowed!



## 6Yankee5

Hello,

Amazon Flex has determined that your credentials are being used by a third-party app to automate the process of accepting blocks. This behavior is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. We recommend that you change your password and/or cease using these apps. Continued use of these apps will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

Regards,

The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## SavageSvage

The key word here is credentials. I haven't been on the forums in awhile but it seems the game has evolved. Ive used frep and only frep to get work. But it seems there's been innovation where people are using block grabbing services where you hand over your credentials. I think that's what it's talking about. At least, I hope that's what it's talking about. I'm out of DLA5 if that matters...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

^^^ How many drivers do you think transfered to DLA7 because the problem got so bad at DLA5 ?


----------



## kmatt

Its not just block grabbing services. It's Frep and Repitouch too.


----------



## dkcs

Get Frep, and Repitouch off of your phone asap. The only users being waned so far have those installed. If you are running only a proxy script you are fine...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

I just spent an hour of my life reading through the TOS, POLICIES and Software licences and cannot find anything anywhere in all of that legaleze that would prohibit an independent contractor from using any software they choose to automate the process of checking for and/or accepting blocks.
Contrary to the notice from Amazon (below), that 'behavior' is not only NOT prohibited by the TOS, the TOS specifically states that as an independent contractor, drivers are free to fulfill their obligations under the TOS by any means they chose.

In other words, it seems to me (untrained, non-attorney) that a review of the TOS says nothing whatsoever about automating checking for and accepting blocks - and that the message below is Amazon's version of Uber Bluster, and is nothing more than an attempt to intimidate.


----------



## imfatandold

yup got the email to only thing i use is Frep so i have no idea wtf they mean by giving my credentials to a 3rd party company. STRAIGHT OUTA DLA5


----------



## 6Yankee5

Checking the rule and TOS, POLICIES won't help to get you reactivated.
The rules are written by Amazon for the benefit of Amazon, by Amazon Attorneys.

They can argue that any overlay on their software is a breach of the use of their software.


----------



## imfatandold

6Yankee5 said:


> Checking the rule and TOS, POLICIES won't help to get you reactivated.
> The rules are written by Amazon for the benefit of Amazon, by Amazon Attorneys.
> 
> They can argue that any overlay on their software is a breach of the use of their software.


wonder how many people that do flex can afford a lawyer lol.


----------



## Flexist

dkcs said:


> Get Frep, and Repitouch off of your phone asap. The only users being waned so far have those installed. If you are running only a proxy script you are fine...


I do not have Frep or Repetitouch and I did get the email.



imfatandold said:


> wonder how many people that do flex can afford a lawyer lol.


The above about the terms of service is true. Automating is NOT against the TOS, sharing your account is.

Individually we may not have money for an attorney, but banded together we might. Besides, you pay a settlement share in civil lawsuits, not attorney fees. You pay nothing out of your own pocket.


----------



## imfatandold

Flexist said:


> I do not have Frep or Repetitouch and I did get the email.
> 
> The above about the terms of service is true. Automating is NOT against the TOS, sharing your account is.
> 
> Individually we may not have money for an attorney, but banded together we might. Besides, you pay a settlement share in civil lawsuits, not attorney fees. You pay nothing out of your own pocket.


so how much money have you made from all the lawsuits against uber/lyft etc lol.


----------



## rozz

The question now is how is Amazon able to detect what software we use and how we use it. That is none of Amazon's business and it's a serious intrusion. What else are they able to detect? The messages we send, the emails we receive, our web browsing history and other apps we use? Who are they to say we can and can't use certain apps? They are opening themselves up to legal trouble. I am boycotting them now and will be longer work their rush hours for base pay. Good luck finding people who will work if you keep treating them with YOUR Big Brother BEHAVIOR. Two can play this game. And yes I have read their contract, it's extremely onesided and says nothing about automation or software we can or can't use.


----------



## dkcs

This was more of a scare tactic than anything else. Amazon could have deactivated everyone with these programs running but they didn't as they would have lost half of their delivery drivers. As it stands, I watched block after block go unfilled in LA tonight after they started sending out the emails.

At least we now know from what has been reported here that they are monitoring (at least on Android phones) what other programs are running. This is a privacy issue but more to do so with Google allowing this to happen in the first place. This is a standard practice for Amazon though. They keep many pieces of data on what you do when you run their apps or visit the Amazon web site.


----------



## rozz

I will not stand for bullying tactics. I urge everyone to take at least part of today off. Let the packages go undelivered. They need us more than they think. Also, see you in court if you keep it up.


----------



## LauraC

I for one am glad Amazon is doing this. I know of more drivers who were tired of the bots then I know if drivers who were happy about them. I hope Amazon does follow thru with their "threats."


----------



## miauber1x831

LauraC said:


> I for one am glad Amazon is doing this. I know of more drivers who were tired of the bots then I know if drivers who were happy about them. I hope Amazon does follow thru with their "threats."


Amen.


----------



## Adam 700

hi

guys, what if they just can see that we constantly refreshing our Amazon flex app and thats why they thinking we using some kind of auto clicker?
What im trying to say: if we for example reduce the speed in ours auto clicker app maybe it will be fine?
Anybody know if they terminate you on amazon flex is there any way to discuss and comeback?


----------



## jester121

What part of "at-will" and "independent contractor" is confusing for people? Amazon can terminate 10% of the partner/drivers every week if they feel like it, for any reason at all... or no reason.


----------



## uberer2016

Boycott and quit, guys. More blocks for me. I like to be able to get blocks whenever I want without having to fish. Less drivers mean more increased rate blocks as well.


----------



## Cynergie

6Yankee5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Amazon Flex has determined that your credentials are being used by a third-party app to automate the process of accepting blocks. This behavior is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. We recommend that you change your password and/or cease using these apps. Continued use of these apps will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program.
> 
> If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected]n.com.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Amazon Flex Team


BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!!!

Finally. It took them the 3rd Ice Age to proclaim fishing bots & grabbers illegal. Should be highly entertaining watching big brother's futile attempt at balancing company ethics, policy enforcement, and Amazon's Darwinian need to make money on a daily basis.

Let the Amazonian Hunger Games begin!



Adam 700 said:


> hi
> 
> guys, what if they just can see that we constantly refreshing our Amazon flex app and thats why they thinking we using some kind of auto clicker?
> What im trying to say: if we for example reduce the speed in ours auto clicker app maybe it will be fine?
> Anybody know if they terminate you on amazon flex is there any way to discuss and comeback?


No matter how much you lower the bot's frequency of clicks, just remember this:

Unlike a human finger, a bot doesn't need to stop clicking. Ever.

Why? Because it doesn't need to eat, sleep, urinate, exchange bodily fluids with significant other, etc.

Why? Because it never gets tired....

As to being reinstated: if you get busted for illegal hacks, see Jester121's post above.

If you insist on using a bot and gambling with a relatively lucrative side gig, then you'll need the fortune of Lucifer & Loki combined.

Good luck naive knucklehead pup. 



uberer2016 said:


> Boycott and quit, guys. More blocks for me. I like to be able to get blocks whenever I want without having to fish. Less drivers mean more increased rate blocks as well.


AMEN


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

dkcs said:


> This was more of a scare tactic than anything else..


No. It is a shot across the Bow. The next one is the Kill shot.

" This is the Official voice the of untied states of america / Amazon...... the blast that will level the cities... This is the only Alert you will receive. "


----------



## dkcs

Christmas is coming and Amazon needs every experienced driver they can get to work for them. It would be foolish to pull off a stunt that would leave them short handed or dependent on new drivers with their busiest shopping season approaching, call it a scare tactic or warning shot across the bow or whatever you want but I don't believe anyone will be deactivated in the future as long as one heeds the advice given here to avoid running macros and emulators.

The approaching xmas season is probably the only thing that kept Amazon from terming everyone vs the scare tactict warning they sent out.


----------



## soupergloo

I can't help but feel like I didn't get the email because I don't let my autoclicker run for hours; I let it run for like 10 seconds before each 24-hour drop to get the block and then turn it off .. I do that every day until I max out.

Perhaps the people that were emailed leave that shit running day in & out on multiple accounts.


----------



## Flex89

I'm still looking for a common denominator for who got it and who didn't. I know two family members that share the same phone with repetitouch, one account got the email the other didn't.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Ya but the 19 video's make it so easy, who needs training right !


----------



## Andy Torres

Flex89 said:


> I'm still looking for a common denominator for who got it and who didn't. I know two family members that share the same phone with repetitouch, one account got the email the other didn't.


Same here but I think that they find out if you leave running because i got the email and my girlfriend not we use the same device the only difference is that i used to leave my running for hours


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Flexist said:


> I do not have Frep or Repetitouch and I did get the email.
> 
> The above about the terms of service is true. Automating is NOT against the TOS, sharing your account is.
> 
> Individually we may not have money for an attorney, but banded together we might. Besides, you pay a settlement share in civil lawsuits, not attorney fees. You pay nothing out of your own pocket.


Unless a driver opted-out of the arbitration clause, non-class (ie: individual) arbitration is your only legal recourse.


----------



## dkcs

Flex89 said:


> I'm still looking for a common denominator for who got it and who didn't. I know two family members that share the same phone with repetitouch, one account got the email the other didn't.


The one thing I can tell you is I have not seen anyone who runs ONLY the proxy script on their own private server receive the warning email. Everyone who did get the warning was running either, Frep, Repitouch, an emulator or was using a service where a shared ip was used to look for blocks and do token refreshes.

Tippyshot who I trust in has stated that Amazon is detecting for the presence of the macros and emulators via the Flex app and reporting it back to Amazon. The only safe method at this time is your own, unshared proxy bot. Maybe Amazon will come after the proxy users as well but I don't think we will see that until after xmas.



soupergloo said:


> I can't help but feel like I didn't get the email because I don't let my autoclicker run for hours; I let it run for like 10 seconds before each 24-hour drop to get the block and then turn it off .. I do that every day until I max out.
> 
> Perhaps the people that were emailed leave that shit running day in & out on multiple accounts.


Perhaps they only sampled the data for a short period of time to gauge the number of users using the macros and emulators and you just happened to not be using the tools during that time frame. Amazon got what they wanted. They were able to get the majority of users off auto clickers and the most popular bot services without having to reduce their driver labor force right before the holidays.


----------



## jester121

Flexist said:


> Besides, you pay a settlement share in civil lawsuits, not attorney fees. You pay nothing out of your own pocket.


Uhhh... NO.

While contingency basis is an option for a civil lawsuit, it's certainly not the only one, and it requires convincing some law firm to front all the costs of taking on one of the largest companies in the friggin' world, with just a *chance *to make some money... *if *you win.


----------



## cvflexer

Amazon will get rid of cheaters. Third party apps are prohibited specifically in TOS, if you cannot interpret that in the TOS, you are just seeing it your way. Amazon has tons of new people willing, waiting and currently scheduling them.


----------



## dkcs

Yeah, a crew of all new inexperienced drivers at xmas time is exactly what Amazon wants. Maybe in January they will actually deactivate people instead of just threatening them but for now Amazon needs the cheaters for the next 3 months.

I don't even understand what the big deal to work for Amazon even is. Yeah the pay is better than Uber/Lyft but you give up a lot in return compared to a normal job.

$18-$25 an hour but then you need to take out for self employment taxes (15+ percent) plus normal state and federal taxes, not to mention the wear and tear and gas/depreciation for your vehicle. No health coverage and no workers comp coverage either so when you throw your back out from lugging cases of water up and down stairs you are on your own.

Hell, you don't even get to keep all of the tips you are supposed to receive! This job is barely a step above working at McDonald's yet people are fighting for the chance to work for Amazon. I don't get it. By the time you take out all the deductions you are right down at the McDonald's rate ($12 an hour to start in LA) and at least they afford you workers comp coverage along with the chance to move up into management in the organization. 

The whole reason Amazon even has the Flex program is because they can't get any company to take the work at the rates Amazon is willing to pay. That should tell you something right there...


----------



## jester121

dkcs said:


> Yeah, a crew of all new inexperienced drivers at xmas time is exactly what Amazon wants.


Everyone keeps moaning about this, as if somehow Amazon's going to be doomed without an army of grizzled (1-year) veterans driving around the hinterlands in December; I don't get it. About a week's worth of experience is plenty to have this job mastered -- figure 6 blocks or so.... and that's if you're not very bright.

We're all easily replaceable, without Amazon missing a beat. Anyone who thinks differently has a tragically over-inflated ego.


----------



## Movaldriver

It's still impossible to get blocks at Riverside. I am not seeing a difference at all.


----------



## Marzipan

Came here to say, I know for a FACT that people not using any kind of all or software also receieved this email.


----------



## uberer2016

Marzipan said:


> Came here to say, I know for a FACT that people not using any kind of all or software also receieved this email.


I still didn't receive that email as of today. You can only speak for yourself if you, indeed, did receive that email without ever using any type of block grabbing software. You can't speak for anyone else because you don't know if they've ever used bots or not.



dkcs said:


> Yeah, a crew of all new inexperienced drivers at xmas time is exactly what Amazon wants. Maybe in January they will actually deactivate people instead of just threatening them but for now Amazon needs the cheaters for the next 3 months.
> 
> I don't even understand what the big deal to work for Amazon even is. Yeah the pay is better than Uber/Lyft but you give up a lot in return compared to a normal job.
> 
> $18-$25 an hour but then you need to take out for self employment taxes (15+ percent) plus normal state and federal taxes, not to mention the wear and tear and gas/depreciation for your vehicle. No health coverage and no workers comp coverage either so when you throw your back out from lugging cases of water up and down stairs you are on your own.
> 
> Hell, you don't even get to keep all of the tips you are supposed to receive! This job is barely a step above working at McDonald's yet people are fighting for the chance to work for Amazon. I don't get it. By the time you take out all the deductions you are right down at the McDonald's rate ($12 an hour to start in LA) and at least they afford you workers comp coverage along with the chance to move up into management in the organization.
> 
> The whole reason Amazon even has the Flex program is because they can't get any company to take the work at the rates Amazon is willing to pay. That should tell you something right there...


It's not $18/hr if you never had to work the entire scheduled time of the block. I don't want to hype this gig up too much for obvious reasons but I like it a lot. It definitely pays better than a typical minimum waged job.


----------



## dkcs

jester121 said:


> Everyone keeps moaning about this, as if somehow Amazon's going to be doomed without an army of grizzled (1-year) veterans driving around the hinterlands in December; I don't get it. About a week's worth of experience is plenty to have this job mastered -- figure 6 blocks or so.... and that's if you're not very bright.
> 
> We're all easily replaceable, without Amazon missing a beat. Anyone who thinks differently has a tragically over-inflated ego.


This is based on my experience in LA where we have low unemployment and a high minimum wage.

The issue isn't the veteran drivers having more experience to do the job it's the fact that they have proven to be desperate enough to hang onto the job and not look for something else that pays better in this economy. Out here there is a good amount of driver churn after the first week or two when a new driver discovers this job isn't worth the long drive in LA traffic or parking citations or dealing with deliveries that are late because of factors out of their control so they say screw it and go find a normal employee based job. This is not something Amazon wants to deal with right in the middle of xmas. After the holiday over I can see them clamping down.

They could have just deactivated everyone who was caught in this last round and make them wait a month or two to process an appeal but they didn't, there was a reason behind that decision. I doubt you will see Amazon being tolerant like that after the holidays.


----------



## getawaycar

dkcs said:


> This was more of a scare tactic than anything else. Amazon could have deactivated everyone with these programs running but they didn't as they would have lost half of their delivery drivers. *As it stands, I watched block after block go unfilled in LA tonight after they started sending out the emails.*


That should be a good thing for you. If so many blocks are now becoming available making it easy for you to get blocks the old-fashioned way without having to cheat with 3rd party apps, so what are you whining about?


----------



## dkcs

Making an observation, not whining. I get exactly what I want week after week without issue thanks to BlockGrabber.


----------



## jester121

And don't forget, if the blocks sit long enough, they start bumping up rates to entice people to snag them.


----------



## rozz

jester121 said:


> And don't forget, if the blocks sit long enough, they start bumping up rates to entice people to snag them.


Not true. They could easily circumvent this by turning off ordering. They did this all day yesterday for prime now for blocks without drivers and could easily do it to logistics same day. In the end the customer loses.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> Not true. They could easily circumvent this by turning off ordering. They did this all day yesterday for prime now for blocks without drivers and could easily do it to logistics same day. In the end the customer loses.


they never turn off ordering in SF .. even when they're clearly short drivers. idk why


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

cvflexer said:


> Third party apps are prohibited specifically in TOS, if you cannot interpret that in the TOS, you are just seeing it your way.


That's your opinion... mine differs.
Aside from the legal fact that an independent contractor by definition (and as underscored in the Amazon Flex TOS) is permitted to perform their work as they best see fit, using any software to perform the job is our absolute right - as long as it does not touch Amazon's code or manipulate Amazon's systems. An 'auto-click' routine manipulates MY PHONE... not Amazon's app. Seeing that 'auto checking for available blocks' does a task that is indistinguishable from someone tapping 'refresh' 18 million times in rapid succession (as we all do), Amazon would have a hard time claiming it is prohibited in their TOS.

Let me give you an extreme (absurd) example:
Let's say I write a program that can read from my phone screen the next address on my Flex itinerary - and that program then directs my drone to drop the correct package at that address and return to me for the next drop-off on my itinerary. I'm using software to access (but not manipulate) the Amazon Flex app on MY device - and it would be perfectly acceptable under the TOS.

I keep seeing people use the word 'cheat' when talking about auto-click stuff and block grabbers. I don't use them - but only because I don't have the need to (at this time). I don't get the whole 'cheat' thing... this isn't a game. I'll go to pretty great lengths to help someone (in the DC, on the road, etc.) but all other drivers ARE my competition for business from Amazon. So why is it 'cheating' if one person uses a snow blower while someone else chooses to use a snow shovel. Hell, if I can, I'm going to hire a snow plow. The object isn't to wear yourself out and do things the hardest, slowest way possible - it's to be efficient in clearing the snow.


----------



## grams777

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's your opinion... mine differs.
> Aside from the legal fact that an independent contractor by definition (and as underscored in the Amazon Flex TOS) is permitted to perform their work as they best see fit, using any software to perform their job is our absolute right - as long as it does not touch Amazon's code or manipulate Amazon's systems. An 'auto-click' routine manipulates MY PHONE... not Amazon's app. Seeing that 'auto checking for available blocks' does a task that is indistinguishable from someone tapping 'refresh' 18 million times in rapid succession (as we all do), Amazon would have a hard time claiming it is prohibited in their TOS.
> 
> Let me give you an extreme (absurd) example:
> Let's say I write a program that can read from my phone screen the next address on my Flex itinerary - and that program then directs my drone to drop correct package at that address and return to me for the drop-off on my itinerary. I using software to access (but not manipulate) the Amazon Flex app on MY device - and it would be perfectly acceptable under the TOS.


The only thing I could see in the terms was a prohibition against sharing your amazon login credentials. I think that's pretty weak ground for most of this.

What does tapping refresh or accepting an offer have to do with giving away credentials to third parties? What if I use a stylus to press refresh?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

grams777 said:


> The only thing I could see in the terms was a prohibition against sharing your amazon login credentials. I think that's pretty weak ground for most of this.
> 
> What does tapping refresh or accepting an offer have to do with giving away credentials to third parties? What if I use a stylus to press refresh?


I agree.
If I use a password saver app to store and retrieve all of my passwords for use with sites and apps and banks, etc., I remain the only one in control of the credentials - I have not ceded or shared that control with anyone else.

I can only conclude that Amazon knows it can get away with intimidation because virtually every driver out there is bound by the non-class action clauses in the TOS.


----------



## jester121

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Aside from the legal fact that an independent contractor by definition (and as underscored in the Amazon Flex TOS) is permitted to perform their work as they best see fit,


By "legal fact" you mean "stuff I just made up", right?

Being able to perform work "as they see fit" doesn't mean a free-for-all. Try getting a contract position at a company and showing up to the office wearing a thong and halter top with glittery thigh-high boots, and tell me how long until your contract is cancelled.

Same goes for Amazon -- you have to abide by their rules, whether it's not shouting profanities at customers, or thumping your stereo bass in the warehouse, or throwing garbage all over the place, or being rude to warehouse people. Try any of that stuff and your contractor relationship will be terminated, and legally so -- same as if Amazon determines you are breaking their rules by using bots or clickers.

Where you people got this idea that "Independent Contractor" means anarchist free-for-all with no regulations is beyond me....


----------



## UberPasco

jester121 said:


> Where you people got this idea that "Independent Contractor" means anarchist free-for-all with no regulations is beyond me....


Apparently the same place they got "Uber owes me a living wage".


----------



## jester121

UberPasco said:


> Apparently the same place they got "Uber owes me a living wage".


Boom. Headshot.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jester121 said:


> By "legal fact" you mean "stuff I just made up", right?
> 
> Being able to perform work "as they see fit" doesn't mean a free-for-all. Try getting a contract position at a company and showing up to the office wearing a thong and halter top with glittery thigh-high boots, and tell me how long until your contract is cancelled.
> 
> Same goes for Amazon -- you have to abide by their rules, whether it's not shouting profanities at customers, or thumping your stereo bass in the warehouse, or throwing garbage all over the place, or being rude to warehouse people. Try any of that stuff and your contractor relationship will be terminated, and legally so -- same as if Amazon determines you are breaking their rules by using bots or clickers.
> 
> Where you people got this idea that "Independent Contractor" means anarchist free-for-all with no regulations is beyond me....


I've no idea why you don't understand the difference between 'performing the job' and 'disrupting' the work flow and/or disparaging the company.

This has nothing to do with showing up in glitter and garb, or how much/little the pay is - it is about what control a company is allowed to exert over a contractor in how the contractor performs the job duties they agreed to perform. The more control the company exerts over the worker, the more likely it is the worker will be defined under the law as an employee rather than a contractor - and Amazon (and Uber and Lyft) do not want to go there.


----------



## jester121

So Amazon *can *restrict contract drivers from using bots, scripts, macros, or any other extra-app shenanigans ... surely no one would consider that to be exerting undue control.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

jester121 said:


> So Amazon *can *restrict contract drivers from using bots, scripts, macros, or any other extra-app shenanigans ... Surely no one would consider that to be exerting undue control.


Hey, man, I mean no disrespect by asking this. But what's your deal with people that try to make a little consistent reliable money? If you're just using your fingers to get a block, it's almost like playing the lottery in some markets. Amazon created this mess, it's no need for us to turn on each other. Nobody is getting rich doing this (delivering packages). The way I look at it is, a real man or women isn't going to look his family in the eye and be like "Hey, I wanted to be "fair" so no money for food we are going to have to figure it out." If I did everything in my power to get a block, and I didn't, I'm cool with that. Now I know it's not really that deep. But really man, if I get a block, and someone else doesn't I'm not going to cry about it. This is a capitalist society we live in. Amazon is putting a lot of people out of business, I'm sure Jeff isn't crying about it.


----------



## rozz

jester121 said:


> So Amazon *can *restrict contract drivers from using bots, scripts, macros, or any other extra-app shenanigans ... surely no one would consider that to be exerting undue control.


I'm wondering why they don't just update their app to restrict the botting apps instead of sending out an email.


----------



## BlockGrabber

rozz said:


> I'm wondering why they don't just update their app to restrict the botting apps instead of sending out an email.


Amazon actually already has a rate limiter in place. If you exceed 50 requests per second (from anywhere in your account combined) you'll get a rate exceeded error:

{"message":"Rate exceeded"}

All they have to do is turn that way down and the advantage to botting will diminish. And as bots get close to that, there's no advantage to go any faster.


----------



## Moby

Does the block grabber affect the rate limiter? To my understanding the block grabber works by looking for a token to match.


----------



## dkcs

It's total calls per second to the flex server.


----------



## Chingis

Did anyone in chicago lose their account due to using auto click app? Please reply


----------



## Flex89

I don't think anybody anywhere has actually been deactivated for using macros,scripts or services. I haven't seen any emails on here,FB or reddit. I also haven't seen any responses from amazon posted when drivers ask for more specific information.


----------



## imfatandold

Flex89 said:


> I don't think anybody anywhere has actually been deactivated for using macros,scripts or services. I haven't seen any emails on here,FB or reddit. I also haven't seen any responses from amazon posted when drivers ask for more specific information.


the internet is going to get flooded with tears when the next ban wave comes.


----------



## 4Aces

Also curious about anyone being deactivated. People might not respond to this question. If they were deactivated, they most likely not going to be on this forum anymore.


----------



## waterboy909

I haven't heard or read of anyone being deactivated. I have received two emails about it and don't have any intentions of stopping my macro so we'll see how it goes. I have requested additional information and they just responded with the terms and conditions. I hit them back with specifically what is trigging my account.. We'll see if they ever reply. I'm still puzzled what info they have because manual trappers are still claiming they got the second email as well..


----------



## imfatandold

waterboy909 said:


> I haven't heard or read of anyone being deactivated. I have received two emails about it and don't have any intentions of stopping my macro so we'll see how it goes. I have requested additional information and they just responded with the terms and conditions. I hit them back with specifically what is trigging my account.. We'll see if they ever reply. I'm still puzzled what info they have because manual trappers are still claiming they got the second email as well..


i stopped using frep+emulator and didnt get the second email my friend that kept using frep got it. its pretty obvious that they know who is cheating and who isnt the question is what are they going to do about it. its kind of sad that gig workers think they are irreplaceable though... it doesnt cost amazon anything to just terminate people and activate new accounts.


----------



## grams777

imfatandold said:


> i stopped using frep+emulator and didnt get the second email my friend that kept using frep got it. its pretty obvious that they know who is cheating and who isnt the question is what are they going to do about it. its kind of sad that gig workers think they are irreplaceable though... it doesnt cost amazon anything to just terminate people and activate new accounts.


Terminate, or pressure to quit, and replace may be the game plan. Quite a few cities are now on the flex openings page - even ones where the blocks are pretty competitive already. Eventually they'll probably find enough people willing to do exactly as they say and work for whatever they pay. I know in Nashville there are already people tripping over themselves to get blocks. Most of the every day drivers now appear to be using server based bot services to get blocks. The frep and other app based ones didn't come close to being competitive anymore. The server based ones are even hit and miss now - fighting it out against each other. You don't stand a chance doing it manually unless it's an occasional non 2 hour leftover or a late night shift. Yet the city is now on the list with openings.

And even if bots are completely banned, people will still sit in their car or warehouse or at home tapping as fast as they can. This is what they did before the bots. Only a very small number of people still do that. So unless you're willing to do the same, even without bots, it's going to be a tough fight and take much more time to get some blocks. That brings the hourly pay down to a very low level. That's how it works here anyway.


----------



## Flex89

If the incentive is there, people will find a way. The war on bots could learn a thing from the war on drugs.


----------



## dkcs

Having Miami on the delivery opportunities list is just nuts.

Having Los Angeles I can understand as it is possible to get shifts in warehouses like UCA3 where no one wants to work. This past weekend we had $29/hour + tips blocks being offered out of that warehouse for 2 hour restaurant blocks during dinner hour and they weren't being taken.


----------



## rozz

waterboy909 said:


> I haven't heard or read of anyone being deactivated. I have received two emails about it and don't have any intentions of stopping my macro so we'll see how it goes. I have requested additional information and they just responded with the terms and conditions. I hit them back with specifically what is trigging my account.. We'll see if they ever reply. I'm still puzzled what info they have because manual trappers are still claiming they got the second email as well..


When did you get the second email? I haven't heard from anyone receiving two. Just the one they sent last week. Does the second one say anything different?


----------



## Flex Factot

rozz said:


> When did you get the second email? I haven't heard from anyone receiving two. Just the one they sent last week. Does the second one say anything different?


I know of at least 2 ppl in Portland, Or who have got the 2nd email


----------



## Flex89

rozz said:


> When did you get the second email? I haven't heard from anyone receiving two. Just the one they sent last week. Does the second one say anything different?


----------



## rozz

It seems like the second one is targeting the serial scripters and not so much freppers. Freppers are still alive and well around here.


----------



## Flex Factot

I didn't get the 2nd email but 2 of my friends did yesterday. It's basically worded the same as the 1st. I will copy/paste what the 2nd email is. Give me a minute.

This is what the 2nd email looks like, much the same as the 1st but a little more direct.

Hello,
>
> Amazon Flex has determined that you are accepting blocks using third-party apps or other automated methods. As a reminder, giving your credentials to a third-party for the purpose of accepting blocks, and/or impairing the functionality of the app through scripting or other means is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. Continued use of these methods will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program


----------



## rozz

Flex Factot said:


> I didn't get the 2nd email but 2 of my friends did yesterday. It's basically worded the same as the 1st. I will copy/paste what the 2nd email is. Give me a minute.
> 
> This is what the 2nd email looks like, much the same as the 1st but a little more direct.
> 
> Hello,
> >
> > Amazon Flex has determined that you are accepting blocks using third-party apps or other automated methods. As a reminder, giving your credentials to a third-party for the purpose of accepting blocks, and/or impairing the functionality of the app through scripting or other means is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. Continued use of these methods will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program


Two warnings and you're still in the game. One more?


----------



## Flex Factot

Mabey 3 strikes and your out, I have no way of knowing. I have only got 1 warning, 2 of my friends got a second. I'm laying low until the smoke clears.


----------



## Moby

dkcs said:


> Get Frep, and Repitouch off of your phone asap. The only users being waned so far have those installed. If you are running only a proxy script you are fine...


Has anyone received a 1st or 2nd email for using proxy scripts? If not what is the trick ?


----------



## dkcs

The trick is to have someone who knows what they are doing install it for you and keep up with the install. Tippyshot is recommended. 

Keep everything else uninstalled, off of your phone and don't use services like Zero Flex.


----------



## Flex Factot

Ok, I definitely realize it needs to be someone with the skill to do right. So then do I PM Tippyshot and she sets it up for a price?


----------



## dkcs

Yep. Just shoot her a PM...


----------



## Flex Factot

Thank You


----------



## dkcs

The time he heard about the proxy method running on his own aws servers...


----------



## kmatt

I think drivers need to lay low and use this as an opportunity to see what kind of money they can make with other gigs such as Grubhub, instacart, etc. Amazon is clearly ready to make deactivations at this point and it's going to get really interesting the next month or so.
We basically have 2 options at this point.....Option 1 - Keep using bots/scripts and get your 40 hours by Friday with the constant risk of deactivation. Option 2 - Play it clean and get scheduled and pick up the occasional late at night block for maybe 12-20 hrs a week and then fill hours with other gigs.
I'm going to play it safe for now. The pay isn't that much better than grubhub at the moment anyway.


----------



## rozz

kmatt said:


> I think drivers need to lay low and use this as an opportunity to see what kind of money they can make with other gigs such as Grubhub, instacart, etc. Amazon is clearly ready to make deactivations at this point and it's going to get really interesting the next month or so.
> We basically have 2 options at this point.....Option 1 - Keep using bots/scripts and get your 40 hours by Friday with the constant risk of deactivation. Option 2 - Play it clean and get scheduled and pick up the occasional late at night block for maybe 12-20 hrs a week and then fill hours with other gigs.
> I'm going to play it safe for now. The pay isn't that much better than grubhub at the moment anyway.


I'm sure they'd go after the big box scripters and money makers before they go after the mom and pop operations. But wait... this is Amazon so small businesses... Goodbye. Good luck freppers!


----------



## imfatandold

rozz said:


> I'm sure they'd go after the big box scripters and money makers before they go after the mom and pop operations. But wait... this is Amazon so small businesses... Goodbye. Good luck freppers!


what makes you think they wont just terminate everyone that is cheating? its not like they have to go after a certain group at a time


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> The trick is to have someone who knows what they are doing install it for you and keep up with the install. Tippyshot is recommended.
> 
> Keep everything else uninstalled, off of your phone and don't use services like Zero Flex.


Well according to a new post from her it's either not free from detection or won't be much longer, and she's working on something new.


----------



## Reggiebmo

dkcs said:


> Christmas is coming and Amazon needs every experienced driver they can get to work for them. It would be foolish to pull off a stunt that would leave them short handed or dependent on new drivers with their busiest shopping season approaching, call it a scare tactic or warning shot across the bow or whatever you want but I don't believe anyone will be deactivated in the future as long as one heeds the advice given here to avoid running macros and emulators.
> 
> The approaching xmas season is probably the only thing that kept Amazon from terming everyone vs the scare tactict warning they sent out.


They surly will replace everyone one so fast and bring another in like a drop of the dime so dont have that mentality ! WE NEED SUM BODY THAT KNOWS WHATS GOING ON



imfatandold said:


> the internet is going to get flooded with tears when the next ban wave comes.


One thing for sure u aint lieing on dat



waterboy909 said:


> I haven't heard or read of anyone being deactivated. I have received two emails about it and don't have any intentions of stopping my macro so we'll see how it goes. I have requested additional information and they just responded with the terms and conditions. I hit them back with specifically what is trigging my account.. We'll see if they ever reply. I'm still puzzled what info they have because manual trappers are still claiming they got the second email as well..


Im not gonna tell u what to do..But i can tell u when they write u 3 times a bout the same issue they send a deactivation letter behind it...



Flex Factot said:


> I know of at least 2 ppl in Portland, Or who have got the 2nd email


That third one gonna be tragic... back to uber



Flex Factot said:


> Mabey 3 strikes and your out, I have no way of knowing. I have only got 1 warning, 2 of my friends got a second. I'm laying low until the smoke clears.


There is no smoke thats gonna clear...They give u 3 strikes and a termination letter..I jist went thru that .


----------



## Flex Factot

Reggiebmo said:


> They surly will replace everyone one so fast and bring another in like a drop of the dime so dont have that mentality ! WE NEED SUM BODY THAT KNOWS WHATS GOING ON
> 
> One thing for sure u aint lieing on dat
> 
> Im not gonna tell u what to do..But i can tell u when they write u 3 times a bout the same issue they send a deactivation letter behind it...
> 
> That third one gonna be tragic... back to uber
> 
> There is no smoke thats gonna clear...They give u 3 strikes and a termination letter..I jist went thru that .


Did you get terminated because of a macro or some other reason


----------



## Reggiebmo

Flex Factot said:


> Did you get terminated because of a macro or some other reason


 Yup they said i bought my packages back late 3 times and that third time was a charm..cause they terminated me. But what i realized is they pretty much clear a whole wave of people out at the same time and bought a whole new set of people in. Thank god they accepted my appeal cause the others were denied...So dont think they playing.


----------



## Moby

dkcs said:


> The trick is to have someone who knows what they are doing install it for you and keep up with the install. Tippyshot is recommended.
> 
> Keep everything else uninstalled, off of your phone and don't use services like Zero Flex.[/QUOTE





Reggiebmo said:


> Yup they said i bought my packages back late 3 times and that third time was a charm..cause they terminated me. But what i realized is they pretty much clear a whole wave of people out at the same time and bought a whole new set of people in. Thank god they accepted my appeal cause the others were denied...So dont think they playing.


Thanks for sharing that info flex factor. You mentioned that a bunch of drivers got terminated,did they mentioned what for?


----------



## Flex Factot

Moby said:


> Thanks for sharing that info flex factor. You mentioned that a bunch of drivers got terminated,did they mentioned what for?


Actually I don't know of anyone who has been deactivated recently, I just know of a couple people that got the second email using repetitouch.


----------



## Moby

Flex Factot said:


> Actually I don't know of anyone who has been deactivated recently, I just know of a couple people that got the second email using repetitouch.


Apologies question was for Reggiebmo. Exactly what i was using when i got my 2nd email. Hardly hearing from proxy method users getting anything at all.


----------



## Flex Factot

No problem, myself I only got the one and I'm not going to risk turning on my fishing phone with repetitouch to get the 2nd. I'm interested in proxy method too but I'm going to wait a couple of weeks to pursue because the way things are now that may come to an end too, IDK. If it was a sure thing or close to it I'd be interested but the way flex is with the new updates who knows what they can detect.


----------



## dkcs

Flex Factot said:


> No problem, myself I only got the one and I'm not going to risk turning on my fishing phone with repetitouch to get the 2nd. I'm interested in proxy method too but I'm going to wait a couple of weeks to pursue because the way things are now that may come to an end too, IDK. If it was a sure thing or close to it I'd be interested but the way flex is with the new updates who knows what they can detect.


I have a driver up in Portland who is doing quite well with his proxy. He's been running for 3 weeks now without any warnings. He's been getting over 40 hours a week since they raised the cap there. When you feel like jumping in email me if you need help installing the server.


----------



## Reggiebmo

Reggiebmo said:


> Yup they said i bought my packages back late 3 times and that third time was a charm..cause they terminated me. But what i realized is they pretty much clear a whole wave of people out at the same time and bought a whole new set of people in. Thank god they accepted my appeal cause the others were denied...So dont think they playing.


Not for block snatching tho. Uma see what they do to yall



Moby said:


> Thanks for sharing that info flex factor. You mentioned that a bunch of drivers got terminated,did they mentioned what for?


My home girl got terminated for good .She was missing her block by mistake using dat block catcher..If u miss yout blocks. Its a rap.


----------



## Uberdamsel

mmh. just waking up. Did frep today but it wasn't working, wondering why? so i typed frep no more grabbing blocks in google search and here i am reading bout this TOS gig. oops

And yes today I got a 4hrs shift with 90 percent of the packages apartment complexes that don't accept packages for their tenants.
ended up running that delivery for 5hrs with packages left to take back to station. Now someone tell me i make a stupid move trying to stretch over allocated 4hrs (bah)


----------



## STL-Flex

Has anyone used Block Helper from GruntPal?


----------



## imfatandold

STL-Flex said:


> Has anyone used Block Helper from GruntPal?


looks like its just an emulator. they can detect those now and send out emails to people but by the looks of it all they do is send out emails no one is getting terminated.


----------



## dkcs

First the warning then the deactivations. Why risk it when the script is available?


----------



## Flex Factot

dkcs said:


> First the warning then the deactivations. Why risk it when the script is available?


I just sent you a PM dkcs I'm not sure if I did it right so I will email you also


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> First the warning then the deactivations. Why risk it when the script is available?


I'm still getting my hours right now. No bot, no proxy. But blocks that were sitting are no longer ever sitting. How do I know if people are using the proxy method at my station? Will I still be able to see blocks when they drop or do they get it before that?


----------



## Cheisz019

Does anyone using FRep got the second warning/email yet? Sick of not getting shifts and manually tapping like a maniac.... Asking for help.


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> I'm still getting my hours right now. No bot, no proxy. But blocks that were sitting are no longer ever sitting. How do I know if people are using the proxy method at my station? Will I still be able to see blocks when they drop or do they get it before that?


The bots will grab the blocks before you have the chance to respond. You can't beat a computer when we are talking about milliseconds.

The bots don't get the blocks any sooner, they are just faster at hitting the refresh key up to 50 x per second and are able to accept a block in milliseconds.


----------



## Cynergie

Reggiebmo said:


> They surly will replace everyone one so fast and bring another in like a drop of the dime so dont have that mentality ! WE NEED SUM BODY THAT KNOWS WHATS GOING ON
> 
> One thing for sure u aint lieing on dat
> 
> Im not gonna tell u what to do..But i can tell u when they write u 3 times a bout the same issue they send a deactivation letter behind it...
> 
> That third one gonna be tragic... back to uber
> 
> There is no smoke thats gonna clear...They give u 3 strikes and a termination letter..I jist went thru that .


When did you get deactivated?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Observation: Running emulator with macro seems to produce a 24hr "blackout period". 2 tests with same results, zero blocks show until 24hours later, then start seeing blocks immediately. Coincidence possibly......will be doing a 3rd test next week.


----------



## Jenny01

soupergloo said:


> I can't help but feel like I didn't get the email because I don't let my autoclicker run for hours; I let it run for like 10 seconds before each 24-hour drop to get the block and then turn it off .. I do that every day until I max out.
> 
> Perhaps the people that were emailed leave that shit running day in & out on multiple accounts.


I leave mine running but most of the times don't grab the blocks. How can I set my Frep.?


----------



## dkcs

Frep is detectable by the Amazon app and is reported back to Amazon when it is installed on your phone... In addition, those running the script will cream Frep any day in speed catching blocks.


----------



## soupergloo

Jenny01 said:


> I leave mine running but most of the times don't grab the blocks. How can I set my Frep.?


I'm not using FREP, I didn't like it because you weren't able to speed up the speed of your taps. I think it just recorded how fast you could manually tap and i'm hella slow, so needless to say, I wasn't getting anything using it either.



dkcs said:


> Frep is detectable by the Amazon app and is reported back to Amazon when it is installed on your phone... In addition, those running the script will cream Frep any day in speed catching blocks.


can Amazon detect something being used on a rooted Android even when hiding the root?


----------



## dkcs

soupergloo said:


> I'm not using FREP, I didn't like it because you weren't able to speed up the speed of your taps. I think it just recorded how fast you could manually tap and i'm hella slow, so needless to say, I wasn't getting anything using it either.
> 
> can Amazon detect something being used on a rooted Android even when hiding the root?


Hiding root only keeps root beer from detecting the root. The Flex app can still check the phone for the md5 hash of other programs that are hooked in Android.


----------



## ImGunnaHurl

Using a third party route sniping service is just sniping you money. And most clicker grabbers going to expose your usage off them to Amazon. But that is not the real problem. There is a female driver in my region of Seattle Tacoma that was at the Kent Direct FFI6 station a few days ago. She was talking about her 3 back to back to back routes out of Georgetown. I asked how do you get those? She claimed it was luck. She then went on to say that she hates to click and doesn't. She explained that she was part of the original group when flex began in the Seattle area. So here is a driver who has been with flex for about 2 years. She also complained that at some point Flex went public and hired twice as many drivers. She stated that it started as about 250 drivers and then expanded to 460+. Enter the clicker grabbers. The most effective and invisible hacks and cheats are scripts. When done properly it is easy to go undetected. She has been doing it for 2 years, never clicks refresh, gets choice blocks and has never been caught. I asked if she is getting special rankings that is giving her additional success. I then asked if she knows anything about the use of a custom built script that is undetectable and effective. Suddenly she jerks her head in my direction as if she heard the voice of a long dead relative. It was weird but telling. Amazon needs to eliminate the exploits inherent within their app or give the required scripts to all drivers who maintain a minimum delivery rating.


----------



## damphoose

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Using a third party route sniping service is just sniping you money. And that is not the real problem. There is a female driver in my region of Seattle Tacoma that was at the Kent Direct FFI6 station a few days ago. She was talking about her 3 back to back to back routes out of Georgetown. I asked how do you get those? She claimed it was luck. She then went on to say that she hates to click and doesn't. She explained that she was part of the original group when flex began in the Seattle area. So here is a driver who has been with flex for about 2 years. She also complained that at some point Flex went public and hired twice as many drivers. She stated that it started as about 250 drivers and then expanded to 460+. Enter the clicker grabbers. The most effective and invisible hacks and cheats are scripts. When done properly it is easy to go undetected. She has been doing it for 2 years, never clicks refresh, gets choice blocks and has never been caught. I asked if she is getting special rankings that is giving her additional success. I then asked if she knows anything about the use of a custom built script that is undetectable and effective. Suddenly she jerks her head in my direction as if she heard the voice of a long dead relative. It was weird but telling. Amazon eliminate the exploits in your app or give out the required set of 2 apps to click and grab offers to all drivers who maintain a minimum delivery rating.


Hey idiot, does this looke like an official Amazon site to you? Repeatedly spamming the site over and over telling Amazon how they should run their business is pointless. If you want to tell Amazon what to do feel free to email them. Stop trolling.


----------



## ImGunnaHurl

Come on tough guy. I'm gunna be right here waitin' for you to show up with some of your toughest friends. How's about that, idiot.


----------



## Poolepit

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Come on tough guy. I'm gunna be right here waitin' for you to show up with some of your toughest friends. How's about that, idiot.


You sound extremely mindful and intelligent. What did you do to ever achieve such a higher level of consciousness and empathy?

Also the gig economy is certainly not for you.


----------



## ScubaMark




----------



## Nice_Guy

What HARDWARE auto clickers do you guys use? Am not interested in apps or software


----------



## kmatt

Nice_Guy said:


> What HARDWARE auto clickers do you guys use? Am not interested in apps or software


I used to pay this illegal immigrant to tap for me until he became a flex driver.


----------



## dkcs

Pegg is one brand. Really not worth it to use them as the drivers using the mechanical tappers are also being warned and soft blocked by Amazon now as well.


----------



## rozz

kmatt said:


> I used to pay this illegal immigrant to tap for me until he became a flex driver.


Correction: undocumented tapper


----------



## bacchustod

I really find it hard to believe Amazon is doing any thing about this issue, at least not in Columbus. It remains IMPOSSIBLE to catch a block here unless using some artificial means, especially scripts. It has gone from nearly to absolutely not happening to get blocks without artificial means. Except for Instant Offers and the occasional Reserved block, if you're not cheating here, you're not working.


----------



## uberstuper

Such paranoia and conspiracy theories on this site


----------



## dkcs

Even automation doesn't mean you are guaranteed to always work. Amazon keeps onboarding drivers in every city faster than they are deactivating.


----------



## Flex89

bacchustod said:


> I really find it hard to believe Amazon is doing any thing about this issue, at least not in Columbus. It remains IMPOSSIBLE to catch a block here unless using some artificial means, especially scripts. It has gone from nearly to absolutely not happening to get blocks without artificial means. Except for Instant Offers and the occasional Reserved block, if you're not cheating here, you're not working.


Because people fighting to work is not an issue to Amazon.


----------



## bacchustod

Flex89 said:


> Because people fighting to work is not an issue to Amazon.


Oh, I know. I just think the idea that they're soft blocking or deactivating drivers over using automated means seems to be a myth...


----------



## rozz

bacchustod said:


> Oh, I know. I just think the idea that they're soft blocking or deactivating drivers over using automated means seems to be a myth...


Definitely not a myth. It happens here on a weekly basis.


----------



## krazo

I've been soft blocked for almost two months for using a bot. My driver rating is 100%. The only hours I get are scheduled or instant offers. Yet the people who are buying blocks continue to work. Once again you have to pay to play in Miami.


----------



## bacchustod

rozz said:


> Definitely not a myth. It happens here on a weekly basis.


Maybe myth was too strong, but it doesn't seem to be an issue in Columbus. It's not scientific, but on the occasional chance that I work a warehouse block, the same group of drivers are there...like exactly the same. I ask them if they get in trouble for obviously using automated means to pick up blocks and most of them say no, some have multiple accounts, and the ones that have said they got an email said they got one maybe a couple of months ago, but then nothing...


----------



## dkcs

Some are lucky and don't ever get busted for some reason. Most though are simply working with multiple accounts and don't want to tip you off so that they get reported. There are drivers with many accounts. Amazon doesn't care. As long as the packages get delivered that is al they are really worried about.


----------



## Nice_Guy

Thanks Jeff, I will check into pegg



dkcs said:


> Pegg is one brand. Really not worth it to use them as the drivers using the mechanical tappers are also being warned and soft blocked by Amazon now as well.


----------



## Marcobjj

Ive been using emulator + macro since about june of last year, just to keep competitive with the auto tap craze, but this method became obsolete around thanksgiving. The blocks simply arent there anymore to make 30+ hours a week. They're either sending reserved hours to new drivers, or whitr vans are taking thr bulk of deliveries.


----------



## dkcs

Marcobjj said:


> Ive been using emulator + macro since about june of last year, just to keep competitive with the auto tap craze, but this method became obsolete around thanksgiving. The blocks simply arent there anymore to make 30+ hours a week. They're either sending reserved hours to new drivers, or whitr vans are taking thr bulk of deliveries.


If you are in LA you need to start working both PN and logistics to get steady Flex work. Logistics by itself isn't going to give you 30+ hours a week anymore. Amazon has diluted the workforce by hiring on too many drivers and using multiple delivery methods other than Flex drivers.


----------



## Marcobjj

dkcs said:


> If you are in LA you need to start working both PN and logistics to get steady Flex work. Logistics by itself isn't going to give you 30+ hours a week anymore. Amazon has diluted the workforce by hiring on too many drivers and using multiple delivery methods other than Flex drivers.


Im prime now, How do i do both? Last year around this time we got an email saying we'd be getting offers from logistics, that lasted about a month and even then i never saw a drop that wasnt uca5/rca5.

And you're right they're overstaffed up the ass at the prime now hubs. I ve been following a logistics group on facebook and they still get daily drops. Nothing has changed for them.


----------



## dkcs

For now... Amazon can bring on a new delivery contractor and wipe out the number of Flex drivers needed at any time. The only way to survive with Flex now in LA is to have a good automated block catching method and work multiple warehouses, not just the one you are assigned to.


----------



## cvflexer

You k


dkcs said:


> For now... Amazon can bring on a new delivery contractor and wipe out the number of Flex drivers needed at any time. The only way to survive with Flex now in LA is to have a good automated block catching method and work multiple warehouses, not just the one you are assigned to.


You keep "promoting" those methods. While I still keep getting 36+ every week by just tapping


----------



## dkcs

You are lucky to be in an easy area. Some areas are far easier than others. You can't compare your area in SD to LA. Every area is different.


----------



## oicu812

dkcs said:


> The only way to survive with Flex now in LA is to have a good automated block catching method and work multiple warehouses, not just the one you are assigned to.


LOL


----------



## Marcobjj

cvflexer said:


> You k
> 
> You keep "promoting" those methods. While I still keep getting 36+ every week by just tapping


I have been doing Prime Now since their first week in Los Angeles. It's safe to say the gig is dead here now. Blocks stopped dropping around thanksgiving and never came back. And people tapping manually haven't been able to get full time hours since early summer.


----------



## audiownershipisexpensive

Marcobjj said:


> I have been doing Prime Now since their first week in Los Angeles. It's safe to say the gig is dead here now. Blocks stopped dropping around thanksgiving and never came back. And people tapping manually haven't been able to get full time hours since early summer.


I'm in San Diego and have experienced the same exact thing. It's impossible to get blocks, but next week 2 of the Whole Foods will start contributing to Prime Now so I wonder if there will be more blocks available or if it still won't matter.


----------



## krazo

audiownershipisexpensive said:


> Whole Foods will start contributing


Will they drop blocks for Whole Foods or handle it with IO's?


----------



## Bygosh

krazo said:


> Will they drop blocks for Whole Foods or handle it with IO's?


From what I've read they are 2hr blocks.


----------



## josity

Looking for one of those amazing automated reliable systems, DM me!


----------

